# Scanning Action CS6



## chris02 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently started scanning loads of family pics form the years gone by but finding it difficult with CS6.

The Canon MG5450 software is poor as it does not retain the destinations folder from one day to the next so I thought I would try CS6. 

Trouble is that CS6 does not retain the settings for resolution each time and I have to reset it each time. There may be an obvious way to do this but I was thinking of using an 'action' but that appears to want me to enter information each time I run it. Ideally I want it to run the wea command, select the canon devise, set the resolution, scan and then save as a tiff file.

Any ideas, any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I suggest that you try out VueScan from hamrick.com. Great tool at a reasonable price.

-louie


----------



## chris02 (Sep 3, 2013)

Downloaded and will trial over the weekend thanks


----------



## johnnyboy (Sep 3, 2013)

I second the Vuescan recommendation. I used it to scan 30000 slides and love it. The Pro version is well worth it.


----------



## Merlyn (Nov 27, 2013)

johnnyboy said:


> I second the Vuescan recommendation. I used it to scan 30000 slides and love it. The Pro version is well worth it.


Hi Johnnyboy - 30,000 slides now that's impressive - would you mind sharing a couple of things:
your workflow and your approach to adjustments in particualr to older slides with a colour cast and faded colours

I'm scanning in 20,000 slides with a Nikon Coolscan 5000 using the Vuescan RAW (dng) two step process - ie Step 1 scan in raw, then Step 2 process and output DNG.  Then import into LR.  The step 2 I'm not so sure about - in RAW mode Vuescan adds changes in the Filter tab (cleaning, grain, restore colour, restore fading,  (these last two have no adjustement)) but no changes inthe Colour tab - and I'm not sure this is so great.  When I import into LR I use Curves on a channel by channel basis to make adjustments but because of my lack of skill its a bit hit and miss.

Any thoughts??


----------

